# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Inbreeding-Linebreeding σε κοτόπουλα

## ταως λοφιοφορος

Μπορει σε αλλα σημεια του φορουμ να εχει γινει καποια συζητηση πανω στο θεμα,θα ηθελα να σταθουμε ομως λιγο στις τυχον συνεπειες που μπορει να υπαρξουν απο τους συγκεκριμενους τροπους αναπαραγωγης στα παραγωγικα πτηνα τα οποια ως γνωστον δεν τα εκτρεφουμε μονο για την εμφανιση τους (οπως πχ στα καναρινια που η ενδογαμια χρησιμοποιειται πολυ συχνα για να βελτιωσει καποια χαρακτηριστικα) αλλα και για τα αυγα τους.

Θεωρειτε οτι εφοσον ζευγαρωσουμε 2 πτηνα τα οποια ειναι αδερφια θα επηρεαστουν ιδιαιτερα οι απογονοι της πρωτης γενιας που θα δημιουργηθουν?
Επισης ,τι πιστευετε οτι ειναι πιο ''ακινδυνο'' το να ζευγαρωσουμε 2 ετεροθαλη αδερφια η' εναν κοκκορα με την μητερα του?

Καλο θα ηταν πριν απαντησετε αγαπητοι φιλοι και φιλες να αφησουμε στην ακρη τους νομους της.. ανθρωπινης ηθικης και να μιλησουμε καθαρα με ορους γενετικης βασει της οποιας εμπειριας εχει ο καθενας μας.

----------


## οδυσσέας

μεχρι να σου απαντησει καποιος που ξερει, ριξε μια ματια σε αυτα.

http://archive.org/stream/matingbree...ge/54/mode/2up


http://chla.library.cornell.edu/cgi/t/text/pageviewer-idx?c=chla&cc=chla&idno=3156270&node=3156270%3A1&f  rm=frameset&view=pdf&seq=7

----------


## epanomizoo

καλημερα . και εμενα με βαζει σε σκεψεισ αυτο το θεμα .ξεκινησα με 3 κοτουλεσ και ενα κοκορα πριν 2 χρονια .φετοσ εχω αυτη τι στιγμη 7 πετεινουσ (τον πατερα και 6 φετεινουσ σε ηλικια 4 μηνων)και 14 κοτεσ (πορτοκαλι πιτσιλωτο μπραχμα και χρυσο μπραχμα)
ομως ολεσ οι κοτεσ μου ζευγαρωσαν με τον πατερα τουσ και τα φετινα μου πουλια ειναι τα περισοτερα προιοντα επιμιξιασ .ειναι υγιεστατα αλα δεν βλεπω να βρισκω κανεναν πετεινο για αντικατασταση εκτως απο τα παιδια του που ειναι ποιο μεγαλωσωμα και με ακομη καλυτερα χρωματα απο αυτον.
ξεκινησα με πτηνα εκθεσιακης ποιοτητασ (τα πληρωσα χρυσα 60 ευρω το 1) και οσο και αν εχω ψαξει δεν βρισκω 1 πετεινο που να αξιζει να τον βαλω για αντικαταστατη .τα περισοτερα ειναι μπασταρδεμενα ,κοκοφροντισμενα και μικροσομα η εχουν πολυ ασχημη κατανομη χρωματων 
λεω να αφησω 2 απο τους νεαρουσ και να σφαξω τον πατερα την ανοιξη ομωσ αν το κανω αυτο ολα τα πουλια μου του χρονου θα ειναι  συγγενεισ .
δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι θα εχω προβλημα στη δευτερη γενεια ομως αν αυτο συνεχισει σιγουρα στο μελλον θα εχω σοβαρα προβληματα.
ελπιζω στα επομενα 3 χρονια να μπορεσω να βρω καποιον που να κανει εισαγωγεσ απο εξωτερικο (ολοι οσοι ηξερα σταματησαν λογω κρισης) ωστενα μπορεσω ναβρω ''καινουριο αιμα'' καποιασ ποιοτητασ η αλλη λυση ειναι να αγορασω καμια 15ρια κοκορακια αμφιβολου ποιτητασ και να τα μεγαλωσω με την ελπιδα οτι ενα θα αξιζει.
η επιμιξια πρεπει γενικα να αποφευγεται αν και ολεσ οι ρατσεσ εξημερωμενων ζωων ειναι προιοντα επιμιξιασ ως ενα βαθμο

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

Οδυσσεα και Σταυρο σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες.

Σταυρο,ουσιαστικα εχω κι εγω το ιδιο προβλημα περιπου με εσενα με τη διαφορα οτι ο κοκκορας που εχω τωρα δεν ειναι πατερας των κοτων,αλλα αδερφος τους.Συγκεκριμενα με τη μια κοτουλα ειναι ετεροθαλης(απο ιδιο πατερα και απο αλλη μανα)και με ολες τις υπολοιπες ειναι πληρως αδερφος απο τους ιδιους γονεις.Ειχα ξεκινησει κι εγω περσι απο 3 πτηνα ρατσας Plymouth Rock.

Σκεφτομαι λοιπον εαν την ανοιξη μπορουσα να χρησιμοποιησω με σχετικη ασφαλεια αυγα απο τις κοτες αυτες,ευτυχως θα ειναι η πρωτη χρονια που θα εχουν το ιδιο αιμα καθως αυτη την εποχη περα του οτι δεν βρισκω καινουριο αιμα,ειναι και οι τιμες στον θεο.

----------


## epanomizoo

stη χωρα μας δεν ειναι διαδεδομενο το ''σπορ'' και δεν υπαρχουν οργανωμενοι και σωστοι εκτροφεισ.
ειναι λογικο βεβαια γιατι δεν θα εβρισκαν πελατες
σε χωρεσ οπως η ολλανδια εχει δεκαδεσ εκτροφεισ που συναγωνιζονται για τη καλυτερη ποιοτητα ,σε εμασ στελνουν τα περισευματα σε τιμεσ πρωταθλητων 
θελει αρκετο ψαξιμο για να βρεισ εστω και ενα κοτπουλο καλης ποιοτητας 
τα περισοτερα αν οχι ολα ειναι πολυ κατωτερα των στανταρ 
οχι πως εχει σημασια αν απλως θεσ κοτεσ για αυγα και κρεασ ομως αν εχεισ μερακι και θεσ να εχεις πτηνα να τα χαιρεσαι τοτε δυσκολευουν τα πραγματα 
το χειροτερο ειναι οτι σε περιοδουσ κρισης σταματανε και οι εισαγωγες

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

Ετσι ειναι ακριβως..Οχι μονο δεν υπαρχουν εκτροφεις αλλα ουτε καν εξειδικευμενοι κτηνιατροι για πουλερικα..Τι να πει κανεις..

Εγω ειχα παρει αυγα απο την Ιταλια,οπου ειχα παει ο ιδιος μεσω ενος γνωστου μου σε εναν εκτροφεα που μου συστησαν.Για παγωνια πηγαινα αλλα πηρα και αυγα απο πετρωτες κοτες τελικα.Τωρα ομως τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ δυσκολα γιατι ο ανθρωπος αυτος δεν στελνει αυγα η' πουλια πρεπει να πας ο ιδιος απο εκει.Τρεχα γυρευε δηλαδη..

----------


## gianniskilkis

Στην Αμερικάνικη Γεωργική Σχολή Θεσσαλονίκης κοιτάξατε παιδιά ; εκεί έχω πληροφορηθεί ότι γίνεται πολύ καλή δουλειά με τις εκτροφές οικόσιτων...

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

Πολυ καλοι ειναι κι αυτοι,αλλα εκει εχουν πραγματα που μπορουμε να βρουμε και στο εμποριο.Εμεις συζηταμε για ποιο εξεζητημενες ρατσες :winky: 

Παρολα αυτα το αρχικο μου ερωτημα για τις αιμομιξιες στα πτηνα ισχυει και στα υβριδια του εμποριου φυσικα..

----------


## epanomizoo

sτη γεωργικη σχολη εκτρεφουν ζωα βιομηχανικησ παραγωγης οχι καθαρεσ ρατσεσ.κοτεσ πτηνοτροφειου δηλαδη. αυτεσ που ποτε δε καθονται κλωσσεσ.
μια που δεν ειμαστε πτηνοτροφοι ,σαν χομπιστες εχουμε την πολυτελεια να ψαχνουμε τισ ρατσες πτηνων που μας ικανοποιουν και απο θεμα αισθητικης και οχι μονοι παραγωγης .προσωπικα αν και καλυπτω τις αναγκες του χρονου σε αυγα και κρεας δινω περισοτερη σημασια στα χαρακτηριστικα των πτηνων και οχι στην παραγωγη

----------


## panagiotis7

καλημερα παιδια ..σταυρο κοκκορα που ψαχνεις ειναι καποιος συγκεκριμενος που θελεις ρατσας?

----------


## epanomizoo

καλημερα παναγιωτη .ψαχνω κοκορα buff columbian Brahma (ta με πορτοκαλι πιτσιλωτη κοιλια που εχουν τα καφεκοκινα στη ραχη και μεταλικο χρωμα ουρες και χρυση χαιτη) η χρυσα Μπραχμα

----------


## panagiotis7

καλημερα παιδια .. εχω μια μικρη φαρμα(ειμαι απο λοκριδα) που προσπαθω να την μεγαλωσω με διαφορες ρατσες ..οτι εχω μεσα κοτες χηνες παπιες φραγκοκοτες γαλοπουλα  ειναι βγαλμενα απο κλωσσες περιση τετειο καιρο αγορασα μπαχμανς διαφορες ρατσες απο καποιον εκανα ταξιδι κερατεα να τα αγορασω με αποτελεσμα να μην ζηση κανενα δε με πειραξαν τσο τα χρηματα γιατι εχω τρελα αλλα το οτι δεν εζησαν....πηρα πριν λιγο καιρο κλωσσομηχανη για να μπωρο τωρα μεχρι ανοιξη που θα μου κλωσσισουν ξανα τα πτηνα να μεγαλωσω γρηγορα την φαρμα μου.κ για να αγοραζω αυγα να βαζω γιατι δεν συμφερει πλεον να αγοραζεις πτηνα νομιζουν επειδη εχουμε τρελα μας ζητανε τα δανεια αγγλιας...προσπαθω φυσικα να γνωρισω ατομα που να μπορουμε να ανταλλαζουμε αυγα η πτηνα αυτο νομιζο ειναι  το καλυτερο...φιλικα παναγιωτης

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Ετσι ειναι ακριβως..Οχι μονο δεν υπαρχουν εκτροφεις αλλα ουτε καν εξειδικευμενοι κτηνιατροι για πουλερικα..Τι να πει κανεις..




http://www.tsokanos.gr/default.asp?flbut=1

http://animalproduction.wordpress.com/

----------


## epanomizoo

ο κοκορας

http://i358.photobucket.com/albums/o...sapokato-1.jpg

----------


## panagiotis7

η κοτα ειναι αυτη?

----------


## epanomizoo

σαν αυτη περιπου .αυτη ειναι στο ποιο πορτοκαλι χωρις εντονεςριγες στο λαιμο και τη πλατη



ayth ειναι απο τις ποιο πορτοκαλι που εχω .στισ υπολοιπες οι ριγες απλωνονται σε ολη τη ραχη.σαν το χρωμα της περδικας περιου .ολο το σωμα πορτοκαλι πιτσιλωτο

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

Σταυρο στα πουλια που βγηκαν μετα απο το ζευγαρωμα πατερα-κορης παρατηρησες να εχουν μειωμενη παραγωγη αυγων,καθυστερημενη αναπτυξη η' τιποτα αλλο περιεργο?

----------

